# EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

						Electronic Arts hat kürzlich die Geschäftszahlen für sein letztes Quartal vorgelegt und neben guten Umsatz- und Gewinnerwartungen auch Mikrotransaktionen thematisiert, die laut dem Finanzchef kein Glücksspiel sind und weiter Bestandteil der Monetarisierung sein sollen. Die Prognose des Publishers hat den Börsenwert derweil auf Rekordhoch beflügelt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*


----------



## Kondar (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

irgendwie habe ich schon eine Art Respekt vor solchen Aussagen.
Ich würde echt nurwenn ich das machen würde.
Sei es die Falschheit oder einfach nur was passieren könnte wenn ich so was sage.
Ich muss doch felsenfest davon überzeugt sein das alle blöd sind um das zu glauben


----------



## Casurin (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*



Kondar schrieb:


> ...


ja, lügen und betrügen will gelernt sein.


----------



## xxRathalos (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Na wenn der FINANZCHEF sagt das Lootboxen kein Glücksspiel sind bin ich ja beruhigt, weiterhin freue ich mich das diese weiterhin Bestandteil von Spielen sein werden um so an Inhalte zu kommen, man stelle sich vor man könnte ein Item freispielen oder das Item was man haben möchte gezielt erwerben, furchtbar!


----------



## Muxxer (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Hab auch ne Ansage  EA- Games werden jezz nur noch mit keks geladen und das gute Geld was ich mir da spar geht an Indis 
Subnautica z.B. super Game zahl i gern dafür aber das Großkopfige auftreten des EA Finanzheinis muß i mir ned geben und obs 
Glücksspiel is oder ned entscheidet immer noch die Regierung in dem land wo EA, Games verkauft.
Bin ja scho lang mal dafür das jeder sein geld solang wie möglich bunkert dann verdienen die AGs nix mehr und somit auch die Aktienbesitzer
nur mal um denen klar zu machen woher das Geld kommt. Aber sind ja schon alle Gens. nach mir gezüchtet worden von den Konzernen, ging ja bei mir scho los,
viel Arbeiten viel Geld ausgeben und seine erbärmlichen paar stunden Freizeit am besten mit spielen, in den man Lootboxen kaufen muss um zu gewinnen, verbringt 
Aber hey leute immer weiter so und mit machen


----------



## Homerclon (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Solange in den Lootboxen überhaupt etwas drin ist, und keine echte Nieten, anstatt nur gefühlte Nieten, werden wohl weiterhin nur die Gegner der Lootboxen diese als Glücksspiel ansehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Ob nun oder nicht oder doch nun nicht ist mir egal, in meinen Augen unnützer Prütt womit versucht wird dem leichtgläubigen Thomas die Piaster aus der Tasche zu fischen.

Es ist wie mit den Politikern, die lügen und betrügen nicht sondern haben nur eine andere Sichtweise


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Lootboxen sind also kein Glücksspiel ... Nun dann wohl ein Münzwurf auch nicht. Wollen doch mal sehen was meine Münze zu zukünftigen Spielen mit Lootboxen sagt. *werf* ... Ah Kopf ... Tja EA das Ergebnis dieses Nicht-Glücksspiels: Mein Geld bekommt ihr nicht mehr für solche "Spielerlebnisse" das geht an die Indies.

*Münze mit 2 mal Kopf wegsteckt* <- In der Tat kein Glücksspiel ... Der Gewinner stand vorher fest, genau wie bei den Lootboxen von EA. 

Und genau wie meine Münze sind aus Sicht von EA Lootboxen auch kein Glücksspiel ... den der Gewinner bei dem Spaß steht hier auch schon vorher fest: EA, der all die armen Trottel ausnimmt, die ihr Geld in selbige stecken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Wenn der Kunde es links liegen läßt, egal ob Gratis oder Umsonst oder noch schlimmer mit Dinare belohnt dann sollte Spuk doch eher schneller wieder vorbei sein. Nur werden leider wieder willige Millionen an Gamer sich trotzdem mit virt. Prütt schmücken wollen und sogar drum betteln für sinnloses zahlen zu dürfen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn der Kunde es links liegen läßt, egal ob Gratis oder Umsonst oder noch schlimmer mit Dinare belohnt dann sollte Spuk doch eher schneller wieder vorbei sein. Nur werden leider wieder willige Millionen an Gamer sich trotzdem mit virt. Prütt schmücken wollen und sogar drum betteln für sinnloses zahlen zu dürfen.



Handy / Facebook / Browsergames ... Da wurden schon Milliarden verdient mit solchen Mechaniken ... Also die Chancen stehen eher schlecht ... Gibt genug die sich gerne ausnehmen lassen und selbst für die einfachsten Games weit mehr bezahlen, als unsereiner für Vollpreistitel hinblättert.

Kein großes Wunder, warum jetzt versucht wird das ganze auch auf große Titel umzumünzen. Und es werden sich wieder viele finden die gerne ihre Kohle dalassen. Angefeuert wird das dann noch auf YouTube und Twitch von den sogenannten Influencern, die ihre Donations öffentlich für solchen Lootmist ausgeben und daraus einen Event machen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNySBjiRw_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man kann nur für sich selbst entscheiden ob man das noch unterstützen will oder nicht ... Ich für meinen Teil werde es nicht mehr unterstützen und Spiele die solche Mechaniken eingebaut haben gar nicht erst kaufen.


----------



## Elrank (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Als man mit so etwas vor Jahren angefangen hat und es nur "kosmetische Gegenstände" waren, war die Kritik kaum hörbar. Quasi niemand interessierte sich für - hier sind wir in einem Bereich der deutlich mehr als 5 Jahre zurück liegt.
Es gab immer wieder Versuche solche Systeme in gewisse Richtungen zu etablieren - ein Beispiel ist dass Echtgeld-Auktionshaus von Diablo 3, Spielzeitwährung von Eve, Spielzeithandel von Warcraft... lässt sich fortsetzen. Etwa so wie in der Politik denkt man sich ein System aus, wift es hin und sieht wie es wirkt.
Wird es geschluckt, dann arbeitet man an mehr - wird es abgelehnt, zurückziehen, überarbeiten und neu einbringen in anderer Version.
Genau durch diese Masche sind wir heute an dem Punkt wo wir sind, weit über einen "point of no return" hinaus.
Was wir, die gefühlten vernünftigen Reste noch tun können? Verzichten um unseren eigenen Geldbeutel zu schützen, mehr nicht mehr.


----------



## Atma (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*



Muxxer schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Ansage  EA- Games werden jezz nur noch mit keks geladen und das gute Geld was ich mir da spar geht an Indis


Du bist mein Held. Wie wäre es mal mit Verzicht statt illegale Downloads irgendwie zu rechtfertigen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Ich kaufe auch nix wo exemplarisch es bekannt ist. Mir ging damals schon bei CoD MW es auf den Keks wenn ich jemanden mit einer goldenen Waffe hab rumrennen sehen. Mag ja sehr real sein und jeder General würde sich freuen mit so einem Püsterich ins Gras zu beißen.


----------



## Fuzetsu (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Diese News... 
Bla bla bla das Casino gewinnt immer bla~

Aber schade, dass die EA-Kurse anziehen. Hätte gerne gesehen, dass Microsoft den Laden kauft und damit massig Lizenzen gerettet werden.


----------



## Standeck (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Mal ne Frage: Nehmen wir mal an in einem SP Game mit Mikrotransaktionen, wo man sich im Shop XP Boosts oder bestimmte Waffen oder Skins gegen Echtgeld kaufen kann, benutze ich Cheats um mir diese Dinge umsonst zu beschaffen, ist dass dann Betrug oder gar Diebstahl am Publisher? Müssen wir uns in Zukunft dann Sorgen machen wenn wir in solchen Games Cheats benutzen wegen Betruges von Abmahnanwälten gejagt zu werden?

 Zurück zu EA. Wenn ich schon lese wie der Finanzchef von "Monetarisierung" spricht dann kommt mir das kalte Grausen, denn alles was ich beim Gedanken an EA und deren Spiele empfinde ist wie sie danch streben dem Spieler Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und wegen dieser Zielsetzung ihre Spiele immer seelenloser werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Schlimmer ist da eher das die Dinger mitunter unter dem Deckmäntelchen preiswertes Games angepriesen werden, aber so lange Menschen glauben werden die wie bisher Glück haben mit den Machenschaften


----------



## Joim (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Naja dieses Prinzip gibt es schon Jahrzehnte und da auch wirklich direkt an Kinder gerichtet: Sammelkarten/Sticker/Ü-Eier! Da hat auch keiner gesagt das es Glücksspiel ist, auch wenn es wertvolle Karten/Figuren gab die dann teurer verkauft werden konnten.
Jetzt ist es digital und auf einmal ist es total schlimm.

Ich finde die Entwicklung mit Lootboxen oder Ingameshops auch schade, aber wenn nicht EA, Blizzard usw. den Idioten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht dann eben ein anderer mit Schrott im echten Leben.
Die Echtgeld Marktplätze (Diablo, Steam) gibts ja eigentlich nur weil vorher alle über ebay und Foren gekauft haben.
Das gleiche mit Ingamewährung... Warum soll man als Spieleanbieter nicht auch gleich Ingamegeld verkaufen wenn Honk92 ansonsten sowieso beim chinafarmer einkaufen würde?

Dem einzigen dem man da wirklich die Schuld geben kann sind die Käufer.


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*



Joim schrieb:


> Naja dieses Prinzip gibt es schon Jahrzehnte und da auch wirklich direkt an Kinder gerichtet: Sammelkarten/Sticker/Ü-Eier! Da hat auch keiner gesagt das es Glücksspiel ist, auch wenn es wertvolle Karten/Figuren gab die dann teurer verkauft werden konnten.
> Jetzt ist es digital und auf einmal ist es total schlimm.



"Hey Franz97 ich haben hier einen Darth Vader gibst du mir dafür 3 von deinen Stormtrooperupdates?"  <- Na merkst du worauf ich hinauswill.

Sammelkarten und Ü-Eier hatten/haben einen gewissen gegenständlichen Gegenwert und waren schon immer auch Tauschobjekte untereinander bei Kindern. Sie haben sogar die Kommunikation und die Kontakte untereinander gefördert. Das Karten "wertvoll" in Bezug auf Geld wurden haben die Sammler von sich aus entschieden, indem sie statt andere Karten zu tauschen eben Geld dafür geboten haben.
Aber dies ist nicht von den Herstellerfirmen selbst so festgelegt worden. Für die hat noch jede Karte den selben Wert, nämlich das Papier auf dem sie gedruckt wurde. 

Das die Idee mit den Lootboxen entstanden ist, weil die Publisher auch einen Teil des Kuchens haben wollten, der sonst im Hintergrund abgelaufen ist (Waffenverrkäufe für Diablo II auf Ebay / Goldkäufe in MMORPG wie WOW), ist auch klar.

So lange es sich um kosmetische Items ohne nutzen im Spiel handelt, können sie meinetwegen die Lootboxen auch beibehalten. Da kann dann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er kauft oder nicht.

Aber die Entwicklung geht ja dahin, dass man sich Vorteile verschafft mit den Lootboxen. Und dabei  nach allen Regeln der Kunst ausgenommen wird. 

Mir ist es ziemlich Piepegal ob Franz97 jetzt einen grell orangenen Skin auf seinem Gewehr hat (außer ich bin Sniper, da erleichtet mir dieser Skin meinen Job), aber es hört da auf wo Vorteile verkauft werden.

Wenn die Publisher Vorteile mit zufallsbasierten Lootboxen verkaufen, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die Spielmechaniken darauf aufbauen.  Sprich das Game wird für alle die keine Lootboxen kaufen schwieriger. Sei es dass man dich beim Matchmaking mit solchen Leuten paart, die bereits Vorteile aus den Lootboxen besitzen, oder das das Spiel zum reinen Grindfest verkommt. Siehe zum Beispiel Mordors Schatten: Shadow of War. Die 2. Hälfte des Spiels nach Abschluß der Story ist ein reines Grinden der richtigen Orks. Das soll dich dazu bringen, dass du brav die Lootboxen kaufst um deine Armee aufzubauen. 
Und das ganze um das "wahre" Ende des Spiel zu sehen (ein kleines Filmchen, das dass Schicksal von Talion beleuchtet).

In vielen ostasiatischen Ländern könntest du auf diese Art und Weise keinen Schnitt mit den Lootboxen machen, da hier der Grind sogar für viele Spieler ein Anreiz ist. Hier macht man am besten Kasse, indem man wirklich kosmetische Items vertickt. Viele JRPGs machen es vor. Hier werden mit Erfolg jede Menge kosmetische DLCs vertickt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um es mal zu verdeutlichen hier ein kleines selbstkreiertes Beispiel, wie solche Mechaniken aussehen könnten in Zukunft.

Du kommst an eine Stelle im Spiel, wo es nur 2 Wege gibt:

Der erste Weg führt über eine Schlucht, aber es fehlt hier eine Brücke. Der Zweite Weg führt durch ein unterirdisches Labyrinth, dass mit Level 1 Ratten verseucht ist und durch das man sich kämpfen muss um auf die andere Seite zu kommen.

Spielmechanik heute (ohne Lootboxen): Entweder du erkundest die Gegend und findest etwas versteckt die Bauteile für die Brücke in einer Kiste, oder du gehst durch das Labyrinth, dass dich ein paar Minuten mehr kostet und mit etwas Minigrind versehen ist.

Spielmechaniken später (wenn sich der Lootboxkram durchsetzt):

Öffentlich vor der Brücke steht eine Kiste (Lootbox) und den Schlüssel dafür hat dir ein Gnom geschenkt, den du vorher am Wegesrand getroffen hast. Dich hat es zwar etwas gewundert, warum er hinter sich einen riesen Stapel mit Kisten stehen hatte die genau so aussehen wie diese, aber was solls.
Du öffnest die Box und findest eine Planke für die Brücke. 
Um die weiteren Teile für die Brücke zu bekommen, kannst du jetzt eine neue Kiste vom Gnom kaufen. Natürlich für Ingamegold, dass man sich verdienen kann, oder das man kaufen kann. Allerdings ist das mit den verdienen nicht so einfach.
Also legst du Geld hin und kaufst die nächste Truhe. Die Dropchancen für wichtige Teile der Brücke wie die 4 Pfeiler aus diesen Boxen ist sehr sehr gering, so das du einiges an Kisten kaufen musst um die 4 Pfeiler zusammen zu bekommen.
Als Anreiz droppt aber sicher der 1. Pfeiler aus eine der ersten 3 Kisten (schließlich will man dir ja einen Anreiz bieten). Um die Chance zu erhöhen kannst du die goldenen Lootboxen kaufen die das zehnfache kosten, aber garantiert einen Pfeiler droppen.

Im "Idealfall" schleppst du sogar schon 4 der goldenen Kisten mit dir rum, weil du die Super Deluxe Ultra Collectors Edition vorbestellt hast. Dich kriegen wir dann an der 2. Schlucht

Als Spieler der keine Lootboxen kaufen will bleibt dir nur noch der weg durchs unterirdische Labyrinth. Aber wo das Teil in der Version ohne Lootboxen noch in ein paar Minuten erledigt war, ist das Labyrinth in dieser Version so groß wie eine mittlere Kleinstadt und an jeder Ecke warten 5 Level 1 Ratten auf dich, die du niederingen musst.
Absolut kein Anspruch ans spielerische und langweiliger Grind ohne Ende ... Nach 30 Stunden hast du dann die andere Seite der Schlucht erreicht.

Aus Sicht der Publisher gewinnt man hier nur:

Spieler 1 lässt jede Menge Geld da um die Lootboxen zu kaufen

Spieler 2 kauft entweder Lootboxen um den Grind zu entgehen, oder gibt frustriert auf und packt das Game nie wieder an ... Aber er hat ja den Vollpreis für das Game bereits bezahlt, also finanziell nicht anders als das Spiel vorher in der Lootboxfreien Version eingebracht hat.

Spieler 3 ist vielleicht sogar ganz schmerzbefreit und kloppt sich in den 30 Stunden durch das Labyrinth ... Den bekommen wir spätestens an der 2. Schlucht dazu dass er Geld da läßt, den im DLC-Shop haben wir ja noch das 100% Sorglospaket für den 3-fachen Preis des Spiels selbst, dass es dir ermöglicht 50% der Lootboxenmechanik zu umgehen.

Nur Spieler 4 bekommen wir nicht, der sich in weiser Voraussicht nicht von den Hype hat blenden lassen und den Sch.e.i.ß gar nicht erst gekauft hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*



> Öffentlich vor der Brücke steht eine Kiste (Lootbox) und den Schlüssel  dafür hat dir ein Gnom geschenkt, den du vorher am Wegesrand getroffen  hast.


Das wäre doch zu plump. Dich würde ein Troll anquatschen mit den Worten: Du wolle Schlüssel kaufe, very Cheap, nix Betrug 1A very good. Wenne du kaufen ich malen Karte Schatz wo sich verstecken Kiste von Igor dem gefallen von LKW.


> ist das Labyrinth in dieser Version so groß wie eine mittlere  Kleinstadt und an jeder Ecke warten 5 Level 1 Ratten auf dich, die du  niederingen musst.


Falsch, beim Start hättest du bei dem Händler Ali für 5 Piaster Käse kaufen können der die Viecher ablenkt. Dort gäbe es dann die 1. Lootbox worin sich eine Sackkarre für den Transport des Käses befindet .

Vielleicht ändert sich ja mal das Modell in Richtung free to Play. Für die Schlucht kaufen sie sich die Erweiterung usw.


----------



## Joim (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> "Hey Franz97 ich haben hier einen Darth Vader gibst du mir dafür 3 von deinen Stormtrooperupdates?"  <- Na merkst du worauf ich hinauswill.
> Sammelkarten und Ü-Eier hatten/haben einen gewissen gegenständlichen Gegenwert und waren schon immer auch Tauschobjekte untereinander bei Kindern. Sie haben sogar die Kommunikation und die Kontakte untereinander gefördert. Das Karten "wertvoll" in Bezug auf Geld wurden haben die Sammler von sich aus entschieden, indem sie statt andere Karten zu tauschen eben Geld dafür geboten haben.
> Aber dies ist nicht von den Herstellerfirmen selbst so festgelegt worden. Für die hat noch jede Karte den selben Wert, nämlich das Papier auf dem sie gedruckt wurde.



"Oh das geht doch nicht... Aber würde 4 refined metal + 2 scrap metal  für deinen hat xy tauschen"
- "Ne, aber für 6 Keys geb ich ihn her"
"Moment gerade kein Geld für Keys, ich guck mal im forum ob ich schnell earbuds gegen Geld oder Keys tauschen kann"
Scam Geld
Support tickets

Oh man die nerven unseren Support, lass einen Marktplatz machen... Dann verdienen wir auch noch mit.


Keine Ahnung warum du mir P2W erklären willst und das ist natürlich auch *wirklich schlimm *für gamer. Trotzdem ist das auch kein Glücksspiel... und darum ging es in meinem post.
Genauso stimmt es immer noch das die Käufer schuldig sind. Wenn der größte Teil der Spieler nach einem p2w Debakel beim nächsten mal einfach verzichten würden.

Ich kaufe zum Beispiel kein Spiel in Deutschland mit Zensur, nur import. Wie der geoblocking Mist bei manchen games anfing wurde komplett auf diese verzichtet.
Was würde passieren wenn die Mehrheit so gehandelt hätten? Zensur = Deutsche Händler Lobby macht Druck auf Politik weil keiner hier kauft...
Geoblocking wäre nach Zensur Aufhebung eigentlich egal, aber falls das der Händler/Politik counter war = Oh Mist die sind ja knallhart und uns geht so viel Geld verloren, das machen wir schnell rückgängig.


----------



## Ripcord (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Eine Firma wird niemals etwas eingestehen was den Gewinn schmälern könnte. Sei es als Exporteur von "zertifiziertem" Palmöl, als Hersteller von Klamotten die Kinder zusammengenäht haben oder die Ausbeutung der Gamer als Softwareschmiede.

So lange etwas Geld abwirft wird daran festgehalten und alles abgestritten. Alles andere ist unwichtiger als der Sack Reis in China. 

Geld, Geld & noch mehr Geld. Der User? Ja, der hat unser Geld.


----------



## Kondar (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*

Das nächste (?) Problem kommt doch nach 2, 3 oder 5 Jahren wenn die Server abgeschaltet werden.
BF2 kann man heute noch im Lan mit und oder gegen Bots zocken und das auf jeder! Karten mit 16, 32 oder 64 Leuten/Bots zocken da die Map Größe einstellbar ist..
Wie sieht das mit SW-BF2 aus?
Keine Dedicated Server, keine Bots, Sammelkarten und Kartengröße ggf. zu groß.

Finde daher den Vergleich zu Ü-Ei und Co *unpassend*; oder kommt der Verkäufer und nimmt einem die Sammlung von Figuren wieder ab?


----------



## chaotium (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein Glücksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Spieler 3 ist vielleicht sogar ganz schmerzbefreit und kloppt sich in den 30 Stunden durch das Labyrinth ... Den bekommen wir spätestens an der 2. Schlucht dazu dass er Geld da läßt, den im DLC-Shop haben wir ja noch das 100% Sorglospaket für den 3-fachen Preis des Spiels selbst, dass es dir ermöglicht 50% der Lootboxenmechanik zu umgehen.



Das bin ich, pack die Keule aus und renne durch xD


----------



## Joim (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: EA: Mikrotransaktionen kein GlÃ¼cksspiel, Aktie nach Prognose auf Rekordhoch*



Kondar schrieb:


> Das nächste (?) Problem kommt doch nach 2, 3 oder 5 Jahren wenn die Server abgeschaltet werden.
> BF2 kann man heute noch im Lan mit und oder gegen Bots zocken und das auf jeder! Karten mit 16, 32 oder 64 Leuten/Bots zocken da die Map Größe einstellbar ist..
> Wie sieht das mit SW-BF2 aus?
> Keine Dedicated Server, keine Bots, Sammelkarten und Kartengröße ggf. zu groß.
> Finde daher den Vergleich zu Ü-Ei und Co *unpassend*; oder kommt der Verkäufer und nimmt einem die Sammlung von Figuren wieder ab?



Wenn man Lootboxen Glücksspiel nennt kann man sich ja nicht aussuchen welches Spiel, Vollpreis/f2p, ob es einen Marktplatz zum verkaufen gibt, ob man tauschen kann oder ob der loot in der box p2w/optisch ist und wie lange die Server laufen.
Team Fortress 2 hat schon 10 Jahre Lootboxen und die Server laufen...

Ja in unbestimmter Zeit wird es abgeschaltet, aber das sollte jedem bewusst sein der seine digitalen character pimpt, Stichwort Eigenverantwortung. Das hat doch aber keinen Einfluss darauf ob etwas ein Glücksspiel ist oder nicht.
Da ich bei diesem Thema auch schon oft "an Kinder gerichtet" als Argument sah, hab ich mal auf das uralte Prinzip von Sammelkarten und Ü-Eiern aufmerksam gemacht. Gibts jetzt auch bei Lego, Playmobil und vielem mehr. Da ist es eben wirklich an *kleine Kinder gerichtet *und nicht an 12, 15 oder sogar 18+.

Da wird den Kindern das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen... 70, 80, 100 Euro und riesen Aufwand mit tauschen für ein billig aussehendes Sticker Album.
Klebebildchen: So teuer ist ein volles Panini-Album zur EM 2016 - WELT
Für das Geld bekommt man ein dickes Buch mit hochwertigen Fotografien oder eine komplette Serie gut gezeichneter Comics... Oder aber, man glaubt es kaum, etwas richtig cooles zum Spielen. 

Und da schliesst sich der Kreis der "Rechenkünstler" + Geldverschwender zu den lootboxen/microtransactions. Wer zu dumm ist zu festzustellen: 10 x 1€ = 10€... 100 x 1€ = 100€ und dann die hoch wissenschaftliche Analyse durchführt: für 100€ kann ich anstelle Lootboxen -> 2 Spiele bekommen, anstelle einem Stickeralbum -> 20 Comics und anstelle Schokolade + 10 billigen Plastikfiguren + 100 noch billigeren Spielzeug -> 2,3 Actionfiguren/Barbies, ein großes Legoset, 1 gutes ferngesteuertes Auto, oder, oder, oder...

So viel Spass beim Unternehmen und Aktionäre dissen! Kann ja nicht sein das jeder selbst denkt, Preise vergleicht und am Ende mit dem gestählten Willen eines Shaolin Mönchs bei einem schlechten Deal verzichtet


----------

